# Toro Power Throw 622 year built?



## tputnam (Oct 18, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing a used Toro Power Throw 622, Model No. 38062, Serial No. 8907163. How can I find out what year it was built? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Year is Somewhat Irrelevant; Condition is Everything.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=us_en

looks like 1998

and more info here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=19879


----------

